# NGD! Custom Mayones Regius 7!



## bulb (Jan 29, 2011)

So I have two new Mayones guitars waiting for me at Nolly's!
One 6 and 7 for the Periphery UK/Euro Headliner!
This is the 7, and sadly this is the only pic i have of it since i havent even touched it yet, but if all goes well i should be playing it tomorrow!!






Its a regular Regius for the most part, i just asked them to do a Faded Blue Denim satin finish for the top, Mahogany Wings, and an oiled neck and body.
I also asked for 1 volume, no tone and an ABM bridge.
Pickups are Crunchlab and Dactivator neck (that was the only neck they had on stock on short notice)

Cant wait to play it!


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 29, 2011)

looks killer, more pics are of course required


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 29, 2011)

Sick. I love FBJ


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 29, 2011)

not a finish i would have thought to go with myself, but that is fucking awesome


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jan 29, 2011)

That's gotta be one of the coolest finishes ever! I want one now


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweet finish.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 29, 2011)

Very Nice man! Congrats. 
I'm tossing up on this finish and charcoal for my custom.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yeah. I got Dibs. No selling this to Matt.
You let me know if you ever want to get rid of this.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 29, 2011)

What a gorgeous finish


----------



## themike (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats gorgeous Misha, congrats! I know you don't usually stick to one company but are you
offically a DiMarzio guy now?

Reminds me of one of my favorite PRS colors from back in the day but brighter


----------



## areyna21 (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks great!!! Found out about these when i started listening to textures and always wanted to try one out.


----------



## adrock (Jan 29, 2011)

fucking gorgeous. hopefully we get to see that beauty touring america at some point.


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Thats gorgeous Misha, congrats! I know you don't usually stick to one company but are you
> offically a DiMarzio guy now?
> 
> Reminds me of one of my favorite PRS colors from back in the day but brighter



Nah i never go exclusive with anyone, but that being said i tend to only put either BKP or Dimarzio in my guitars, i absolutely love both companies, so i put BKP in some and Dimarzio in others!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 29, 2011)

Another new custom guitar? You must be making millions off of album sales.  

For reals, that's a beauty. Congratulations.


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 29, 2011)

when i asked if you were getting a new guitar over there i didnt think there'd be another attached to it! love the finish too. first time i see somethign like it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## dis89 (Jan 29, 2011)

win! that colour is stunning


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 29, 2011)

wow ultra nice finish, this is really the first guitar i like with abalone binding on it.
fits really good


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not normally a fan of denim finishes, but that is gorgeous!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm actually surprised regarding how the finish works, in a positive way.


----------



## Whitestrat (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweet Regius!


----------



## Philligan (Jan 29, 2011)

Good God


----------



## vinniemallet (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that's nice Bulb! Just for curiosity... how many guitars you own? i see you asking for a new custom each week haha.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 29, 2011)

Grats, bulb! Both of your new guitars look great, but I can't wait to see more pics of this one in particular. The finish and the binding are sexy as hell.


----------



## Elijah (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks delish, as always


----------



## Jogeta (Jan 29, 2011)

Best of all - it matches the album cover \m/


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> Best of all - it matches the album cover \m/


 +1


----------



## skyeDCCCXX (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome guitar. Really digging what Mayones is offering.


----------



## Psyy (Jan 29, 2011)

Wtf, it's like flamed ice. WANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANT


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 29, 2011)

That is seriously one of the best finishes that I have ever seen. That's sick.


----------



## buffa d (Jan 29, 2011)

I've always loved that finish! Man that is sexy 
Also, I was just eyeballing a regius 7 with a swamp ash body and a 27 inch scale.. 

mmm..


----------



## technomancer (Jan 29, 2011)

Here I was thinking 'damnit who bumped that thread' but it's ANOTHER Mayones 

Misha you are one serious gear whore. Congrats, looks awesome


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2011)

Goddamnit, Bulb.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 29, 2011)

OH MY GOD.
That is the sickest finish I have ever seen...


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool finish


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 29, 2011)

That finish reminds me heavily of a PRS Modern Eagle II.


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> That finish reminds me heavily of a PRS Modern Eagle II.



that is basically where i first saw the faded denim finish!


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to wear your guitar like pants


----------



## groph (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks like a glacier. Mayones guitars always look incredible.





but does it djent?


----------



## mark105 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweet, I like this one even better that the 6 string ash.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 29, 2011)

on the Mayones site, why don't they list prices? Anyway congrats dude!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful guitar.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 31, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> on the Mayones site, why don't they list prices? Anyway congrats dude!



all guitars are semi-custom therefore costs vary.

I really want a Mayones now.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 31, 2011)

groph said:


> but does it djent?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yum, loves me some faded blue jean!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 31, 2011)

That is one dead sexy guitar.


----------



## Count_Dissident (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Jan 31, 2011)

Blind now. Thanks.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn. Mayones make some tasty looking instruments. There are about four basses I wouldn't mind getting my hands on.


----------



## Necromechanical (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 1, 2011)

yo Bulb, I found my self wondering how many guitars you have atm? 

I've seen you with several Ibanez's, your Blackmachine, a Schecter, the white Bernie Rico and now this one (which looks damn fine)! ^^
And which one is your favorite?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 1, 2011)

From what I can remember:

An Ibanez RGA420z
Swirled Ibanez RG2228
Blackmachine B2
Blackmachine B6
BRJ white jekyll 6
BRJ natural jekyll7
Mayones 6
Mayones 7
Oni carbon fanned 7
EBMM JP7 Mystic Dream
EBMM Jp6 Mystic Dream (I *think* he still has this)
Scott French 6


----------



## matisq (Feb 2, 2011)

So you are saying that like this Polish Guitar? 
Good! I also have some Mayones guitar but is quite old and dates from the time when Mayones build some cheap stuff. 
But I like it - it looks like Kramer copy  (see my avatar). 

BTW: When Periphery will come to Poland for  ?


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 3, 2011)

Man that is truly sweet. We know it looks amazing but how does it sound and play????


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 3, 2011)

That finish is very Periphery. I love it!


----------



## Guitarholic (Feb 3, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> From what I can remember:
> 
> An Ibanez RGA420z
> Swirled Ibanez RG2228
> ...



Almost correct  I should ask Meesh to put together a new gear list when they get back from tour. We get a lot question about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 3, 2011)

Misha sold back the Oni.

Also I'm in love with the finish.


----------



## Joel (Feb 3, 2011)

He also has that crazy awesome BFR JP7.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 5, 2011)

bulb said:


> So I have two new Mayones guitars waiting for me at Nolly's!
> One 6 and 7 for the Periphery UK/Euro Headliner!
> This is the 7, and sadly this is the only pic i have of it since i havent even touched it yet, but if all goes well i should be playing it tomorrow!!
> 
> ...


thats the best finish i've seen in my life!


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the finish, I think it fits periphery great


----------



## isispelican (Mar 7, 2011)

more pics please!!


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 7, 2011)

my god, that finish hurts my eyes! SO VIBRANT!!!


----------

